# A few of these topics, may as well make one of my own



## ChaosTheory (12 Oct 2005)

Well, it is that time of year and I am going to be applying to get into RMC/RoTP as either a PLT, AERE, or CELE.  I was wondering how good my chance to get in is, what I can do to make it better etc.  Currently I have:

Average in Grade 10: 85%
Average in Grade 11: 89%
Been in 10 math contests with universities
1 Chemistry contest
Delivered Newspapers for 3 years
Volunteer at the food bank
Boy Scout Leader
Been in Boy Scouts as a non leader for 10 years
I am on the Smart Risk No Regrets Team
I help in my school cafeteria
Volunteered as a Radio DJ for 2 years
I have a part time job at Burger King
I am on the School Cross Country Running team and swimming team
Used to play on: football, baseball, soccer, volleyball teams, both with the school and without
I am a photographer for the school yearbook
Make websites for clients as a part time job.

I am fluent in English and able to get by in French.  My lowest mark is somewhere in the 75-80 range for both years but I can not remember the exact number.

Thank you for your input.  I am very nervous about getting in.  If it helps, I want to get a B. in Computer Engineering, a B. in Computer Sciences or a B. in General Sciences.


----------



## kincanucks (12 Oct 2005)

Go apply as you have a good chance but make sure you apply at civilian universities too.


----------



## DVessey (12 Oct 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Go apply you have a good chance but make sure you apply at civilian universities too,



Ditto. Try to mention as much of that stuff as possible in the application package and the interview as well. Present it in a proper light.. remember, you want to be a leader, you want to be in charge.


----------



## 23007 (13 Oct 2005)

Looking at those marks and some of those other things is almost like looking in the mirror at myself when I first applied. I had almost the same achievements and I got in...no problems. And one thing I should mention, if you don`t have any previous flying experience and want to be a pilot, don`t worry. I had ZERO flight experience before signing up and I just recently graduated from the college and became a pilot.
good luck,

mitch


----------



## ChaosTheory (13 Oct 2005)

Ok, well thanks all.  

I am now volunteering with the Kamloops Blazers, they are a Western Hockey League team so that may help as well.

As for being a pilot people keep telling me it is hard to get in and be one, I have 20/20 vision so I still know I have a chance, however at this time I am preparing to expect to be an AERE or CELE if I get in.


----------



## 23353 (27 Oct 2005)

Your resume looks pretty solid to me... I got into Prep year with a 72% avg.. go figure that one out. As for Air Crew advice... I'm not a pilot so I can't give any except: don't turn the volume off in the simulator. My buddy did that, didn't go so well. He's a newf, btw so go figure. 

Nice pic Mitch. Whenever im on the rock I usually drink Blue Star.


----------



## buddyhfx (27 Oct 2005)

''I help in my school cafeteria
Volunteered as a Radio DJ for 2 years
I have a part time job at Burger King''

Personally, I think you would make a good cook in the military...... Experience in the cafeteria, you can flip burgers and cooks specialize in spreading rumors in the military just like radio DJ'S in civvy streets........lollll Just kidding, I think you have a great resume, good luck in your endevior and keep us posted.

Cheers....


----------



## 23007 (28 Oct 2005)

23353 said:
			
		

> Nice pic Mitch. Whenever im on the rock I usually drink Blue Star.



you from newfieland? if so, whereabouts...i'm from stephenville


----------



## 23353 (28 Oct 2005)

nah, but i've spent some time there. Got buddies in Pasadena and Baie Verte. Spent 2 weeks there last year and my diet consisted of beer and... um... beer?


----------



## 23007 (28 Oct 2005)

23353 said:
			
		

> Spent 2 weeks there last year and my diet consisted of beer and... um... beer?



But IS there anything else? um...NO


----------



## 23353 (29 Oct 2005)

Well one time I think we had some... no wait, just beer. And MARY BROWNS!!! Heck yes I will!


----------

